# Foxpro foxbang



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

I just added the Foxbang feature to my FX5. Haven't had a chance to use it yet and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with it. 

If you are not familiar with it it looks like a useful add-on. The caller will automatically revert to the first preset at the sound of your rifle going off. So... when you miss that first shot (which I seldom do  ) your caller will automatically revert to whatever you have on your first preset.
If it is set on a pup distress or a whatever, you don't have to reach for the transmitter to change the sound and hopefully the second call will stop the 'yote for a second chance shot. 

Anybody using this??


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I like the idea of foxbang. I've got a new firestorm and it seams to work great, i've tested it but not on a yote yet. Time will tell if it's gonna be a good thing or not. I've got my preset as a kiya. Hopefully i'll test the foxbang out soon.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That is a pretty cool idea actually. I wonder if it would work with my Scorpion?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Bax, I think you can send in your scorpion and they can re-program it with the lastest software. Give foxpro a call and they could tell you foresure. We still need to get out and go hunting. I called 1 in sunday that scared the sh!t outta my wife and she stood up cause it just kept coming and wouldn't stop. Wish i would've had a 12 guage with her!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

No kiddin! Thats awesome. I stopped by your old apartment the other day to say hi, apparently you dont live there anymore though...


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Bax* said:


> No kiddin! Thats awesome. I stopped by your old apartment the other day to say hi, apparently you dont live there anymore though...


Haha, yeah we moved into a house a couple of months ago. The dogs love the backyard and I'm loving a garage. We'll have to get out and go hunting and catch up. I've been hunting hard lately, always after them **** coyotes. I'm addicted!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Some day I will be one of those cool people that can understand the wiley yotee. Some day.

Glad to hear you bought a house! Congrats J!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

What is this you've been out and not invited me? Just kidding. I actually have never heard of the foxbang, it sounds like an awesome feature. I would probaby get it but I never miss........so, yeah :mrgreen:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> What is this you've been out and not invited me? Just kidding. I actually have never heard of the foxbang, it sounds like an awesome feature. I would probaby get it but I never miss........so, yeah :mrgreen:


Sorry man, i've made most of my trips with my wife just close to salt lake. When it gets alittle bit colder, we will have to hit your neck of the woods. I probably won't get back into it until the 3rd week of November since we've got the deer hunt and a nevada lion hunt.


----------

